# Difference Between AutoGlym Interior Shampoos?



## Gayno (Apr 19, 2010)

I have ordered Autoglym Hi-Foam Interior Shampoo (aerosol) but incorrectly received Autoglym Interior Shampoo (spray bottle)

Is there much difference between them? 

They are the same price so I'm just wondering if it worth the effort and hassle of speaking to the supplier to arrange an exchange. It's a well known and respected supplier on here so I'm sure it's a genuine mistake, and if they do pretty much the same job I'm happy to stick with what I've got.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Not sure if they are different, but I'd stick with the spray one. I use that on all the interior, leather seats, carpets etc, trim.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Interior Shampoo is, in my opinion, a far more superior product than the Hi Foam Shampoo, and much more useful


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Interior Shampoo is actually a really very good product. I would have contacted the seller regardless however.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I've had both and although the Hi Foam product is easier to use the other one is every bit as good and goes a lot further than the foam !


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Have used Interior Shampoo before and was always impressed with it, I'd stick with it mate :thumb:


----------



## Gayno (Apr 19, 2010)

Great, cheers guys.

Will contact the seller to let them know of the error, but will keep the shampoo I've been sent given your reviews!


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

MarkSmith said:


> Interior Shampoo is, in my opinion, a far more superior product than the Hi Foam Shampoo, and much more useful


+1. :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

The spray interior shampoo, cleaned all the velour beige head lining and door pillars in my 75.... worked great an no damage to the pile, either spray on and wipe or spray the cloth. I sprayed on the fabric and spread with cotton cloth, simple a white wash cloth that you would do the pots with.

used another dry one after that....:thumb:


----------

